# OMERS Supplemental Plan for Police, Firefighters and Paramedics



## mariomike (17 May 2011)

Bill 206 was a topic of discussion here in the Emergency Services forum in 2006 when CUPE Ontario president Sid Ryan threatened a strike after Premier Dalton McGuinty brought it in.

Not much has happened since then. At the present time, there are no members of the Supplemental Plan. 
However, this month OMERS Sponsors Corporation posted to their website:
http://www.omerssc.com/index.cfm?pagepath=Plan_Design_Changes/2011_Specified_Plan_Changes&id=31523
Proposals #04-11, 05-11, 06-11 and #07-11 will ( if passed ) improve pension benefits for current and future members of municipal Emergency Services in Ontario.


----------

